# 63 Continental Sport Tourist



## rollfaster

L3 Coppertone one owner and immaculate. This bike has little to no wear. Can't wait to clean this baby up! Would love to find a really nice Sprint seat for it to tie in all the other Sprint goodies on it.


----------



## Schwinn499

Does not get much better than that. Great find. I'd leave it as the tourist setup with that seat. Those seats are hard to find in any shape. Saddle is branded Lepper?


----------



## rollfaster

Schwinn499 said:


> Does not get much better than that. Great find. I'd leave it as the tourist setup with that seat. Those seats are hard to find in any shape. Saddle is branded Lepper?



I forgot the name on it, I'll check it when I get home.


----------



## rollfaster

Another interesting note about this bike with talking to Chris( @cds2323), it was built on 11-22-63. I didn't even realize that until he brought it to my attention. Wow!


----------



## Metacortex

That would be a 1963 model, the tourist was discontinued for '64. Stunning bike!


----------



## cds2323

rollfaster said:


> Another interesting note about this bike with talking to Chris( @cds2323), it was built on 11-22-63. I didn't even realize that until he brought it to my attention. Wow!




Surprised you haven't been chastised about the build date yet. Remember that the date is only the day the number was stamped or at least recorded. The actual build date isn't known. 

But still a cool date for your serial number.


----------



## rollfaster

Here's the tag on the back of the seat.


----------



## rollfaster

Metacortex said:


> That would be a 1963 model, the tourist was discontinued for '64. Stunning bike!



So I should refer to it as a 63 then?


----------



## Metacortex

rollfaster said:


> So I should refer to it as a 63 then?



I sure would! It has a '63 serial (which does only indicate the date the dropout was stamped, but on the EF bikes they built up the frames and bikes pretty quickly after that), it appears to be a model that was not available in '64, and the '64 Continental had large flange hubs with the large 7.5" chrome spoke protector and center pull brakes. The only curious part for me are the chainrings, which appear to be '64+ vintage. It may be that part was changed by the dealer when the bike was new as the 39-50T Sprint chainrings had a wider range than the 47-50T Huret chainrings used in '63 and earlier.


----------



## GTs58

Very nice Conti. I'll add my 2 pennies about the build if that's okay. The brake levers are post 1963 possibly 1965 issue. Shifter levers are later post 1966. The rear derailleur looks like the 64 Sprint with the riveted on tag. Need close ups.  What's inscribed on the front derailleur cage and clamp? Sprint? What's inscribed on the freewheel, Sprint? Beautiful bike, and for sure very interesting. 




I have a 1964 Coppertone Continental and I don't remember it having any pins on the top bar. I'll have to pull it out and see if I can find any traces of pins.


----------



## rollfaster

Front derailleur and freewheel are stamped Sprint. Interesting about the dates on levers. Hard to say, I'm glad to have everyone's input on it. Since I'm mainly a prewar balloon tire guy, these are out of my wheelhouse. However, for many years I've wanted a touring style setup like this, lucky for me it came in the form of a damn near NOS beauty like this. I'm grateful to have it!


----------



## GTs58

It is a beauty and I'm sure you'll enjoy riding the hell out of it. The build is very interesting to say the least. November SN's were normally on the next years models and it seems your Conti was caught in the middle of the change over. I'm still not positive, but pretty sure the 64 models did not have the top tube pins. Maybe Cody can chime in on that detail. Lets dub that Conti the Half Breed.  

And, the pictures of the shifter is blurry so I may be wrong on that remark. I'll post a pic in a minute.


----------



## GTs58

Here's the early shifter detailing. The later issues had sand casting texture verses the pebble texture. The pressure plates on the 61-63 models were inscribed _Huret. _
The 64 and up models had Sprint on the pressure plates.


----------



## Schwinn499

I just think it's a 63 64 transition bike. I've seen a 64 super sport with a huret double up front. I have a 63 varsity with a sprint double up front that im curious about the serial month now. Looks too clean and complete to be have been messed with but that's just my opinion, I make no claims to any expertise.


----------



## rollfaster

Wow, you guys know your stuff on these lightweight Schwinn. I appreciate all the knowledge. I know a little about the bikes I collect, but I love learning about these also. I'm really exited about this beauty!


----------



## rollfaster

rollfaster said:


> View attachment 667679 Here's the tag on the back of the seat.



So is this seat correct?


----------



## Schwinn499

rollfaster said:


> So is this seat correct?



yes


----------



## cds2323

Hard to believe that no one has commented on the 11-22-63 date.


----------



## SirMike1983

Nice bike. Leave it as a touring model. I prefer a Brooks B66 over the mattress, but that is preference.


----------



## rollfaster

cds2323 said:


> Hard to believe that no one has commented on the 11-22-63 date.



I know, I think it's pretty significant!


----------



## rollfaster

SirMike1983 said:


> Nice bike. Leave it as a touring model. I prefer a Brooks B66 over the mattress, but that is preference.



Only gonna service it, clean it up and ride. I love a brooks seat, although the seat on the bike is og it's not very comfortable. Woulndnt mind a really nice leather Sprint seat.


----------



## SirMike1983

rollfaster said:


> Only gonna service it, clean it up and ride. I love a brooks seat, although the seat on the bike is og it's not very comfortable. Woulndnt mind a really nice leather Sprint seat.




It's funny but the mattress saddles run all over the place in terms of comfort. I've had some that were pretty good, and some that were hideous to ride. And this ran the entire period from the mattress fabrikoid and horse hair pre-war seats, to 1970s vinyl sponge rubber seats. The age had little to do with comfort, though the earlier saddles were a bit better made in terms of durability. I had one early, horse hair mattress that was hard as stone and ended up back in the parts box. I had another from the same era that was comfortable. Then I had a Schwinn mattress from the '60s that was really good - far better than the bad pre-war horse hair fabrikoid saddle. I had one Raleigh mattress saddle from the mid-70s come with a bulge in the area of the saddle where the groin ended up. That saddle was awful.


----------



## GTs58

cds2323 said:


> Hard to believe that no one has commented on the 11-22-63 date.




I was in the 4th grade and came home for lunch that day. The Wallace and Ladmo show was interrupted with the unbelievable news. I was late for school after my lunch break due to the sad event. The principal announced the news over the intercom when class resumed and I already knew what had happened. A couple kids were crying like they lost there father. One of the girls weeping was Dallas Uptain. School was released early.


----------



## rollfaster

Yeah, just horrible. Wish the bike could have had a positive date in history. Still pretty wild!


----------



## Eric Amlie

rollfaster said:


> Only gonna service it, clean it up and ride. I love a brooks seat, although the seat on the bike is og it's not very comfortable. Woulndnt mind a really nice leather Sprint seat.




Since you don't care for the seat, I would take it off, box it, and store it for the next owner. That old stitching will probably start coming apart anyway. Save it in good condition for the next collector.
My personal preference for an upright style bike is an older Brooks B72. I bought a brand new one, but I think they changed the shape at some point. It's just not as comfortable as the older ones.
BTW: I have one of those Efkade seats also. It came on a 1960-61 Continental tourist. I have it boxed up and sitting on a shelf for the next guy.


----------



## rollfaster

Eric Amlie said:


> Since you care for the seat, I would take it off, box it, and store it for the next owner. That old stitching will probably start coming apart anyway. Save it in good condition for the next collector.
> My personal preference for an upright style bike is an older Brooks B72. I bought a brand new one, but I think they changed the shape at some point. It's just not as comfortable as the older ones.
> BTW: I have one of those Efkade seats also. It came on a 1960-61 Continental tourist. I have it boxed up and sitting on a shelf for the next guy.



Boxing it up for safe keeping is a great idea, I do have several newer mattress seats( Schwinn) that I could use, but think I'm gonna try and grab one of these.


----------



## GTs58

That Conti, and you deserve a better seat than that. My 98% original late 1961 Conti Tourist had the original Holland made saddle and when I refurbished the seat frame I took off the cover and gently cleaned the vinyl, the back skirt stitching disappeared. Got it fixed, installed for pics and then put a B-66 on it for riding after trying an old 60's mattress saddle.





Here's my 61.


----------



## rollfaster

A few pics of the components. Just about everything is stamped Sprint. Currently getting a rebuild.


----------



## rollfaster

We'll, here she is all cleaned up and reconditioned. Derailleurs and brakes need adjusting then ready to ride. Og seat is boxed up and cleaned up a 60s mattress I had laying around. It'll work for now.


----------



## GTs58

Premo example!
Is the pivot bolt on the rear derailleur to tight?


----------



## rollfaster

GTs58 said:


> Premo example!
> Is the pivot bolt on the rear derailleur to tight?



I don't know what's going on with it, I'm taking it to a friend next week. I can rebuild Coaster brakes all day long, but derailleurs are complicated to me. He's gonna adjust everything and true the wheels so I can ride this beautiful machine!


----------



## Eric Amlie

Yep, that rear derailleur should be able to pivot freely between two stop points. The default position is about 5 o'clock with chain tension.


----------



## rollfaster

GTs58 said:


> Premo example!
> Is the pivot bolt on the rear derailleur to tight?



Yep, I can't even get it to loosen, don't want to break it off. I'm soaking it with some lubricant.


----------



## GTs58

It's just a hex socket and a nut on the back. I've had a few where someone cranked these up real tight for some reason, but it just takes a little knuckle busting.


----------



## rollfaster

Yeah, gonna get that sucker loose in the am. Thanks a bunch. Was wandering why the shifter would barely move.


----------



## Eric Amlie

These are a little tricky to adjust.
You want the body to be able to pivot freely, but you don't want any side to side slop. As with most bearings, it usually takes me several tries to get this adjustment just right(Edit: or at least as good as it can be. Depending on wear, sometimes you can't get it "just right".).


----------



## Schwinn499

Also, the shifter may be tight because of the screw tension on the shifter itself. The cable should be well lubed as well.


----------



## rollfaster

All tuned up and ready for the Gateway Coasters Lightweight ride on October 1.


----------

